# Required to re-activate for Amazon Prime Video



## Sant (Apr 28, 2007)

In the recent weeks I have owned a TiVo Edge, I occasionally am required to re-activate the device for Amazon Prime Video. Sometimes, more than once within the same day. Prior to my Edge purchase, I have owned more than one TiVo Bolt. I never had this problem with those DVR.

Is there a fix to this problem?


----------



## DaveinFlorida (Oct 11, 2021)

Same problem here. Amazon Prime shows my Tivo Edge for Antenna registered in January of 2021 when I first got it and worked flawlessly until the end of August, with the exception of about three days in a row in the first week of October, I have to reregister the device every time I turn it on. This doesn't happen with either my Vizio or Samsung smart TVs with Prime app built in, proving the problem is with the TIVO device not being able to connect correctly with Amazon. Perhaps coincidentally, this started about the same time that the encryption problem occurred (Google "key encryption service expires" to see what I refer to. I have to say I'm very disappointed in TIVO as nothing has been fixed since I first reported this to them more than a week ago.


----------



## Rueg (Oct 2, 2018)

I am having the same issue. Every time I go to the Amazon app in the TiVo Edge I have to go to Amazon to re-authorize the device. I contacted Amazon and they wanted me to remove the Amazon app and then re-install it. Except you can't do that on the TiVo Edge. Frustrated. This just started happening within the last week or two.


----------



## Terrestrial (Jan 22, 2016)

I am having the same problem with Amazon Prime on Tivo Edge. Have to re-authorize everytime I open app. Started about a week ago. No problem with the Amazon Prime app on my Roamio or Mini's.


----------



## Rueg (Oct 2, 2018)

I have opened a case with TiVo support. If we ever want this fixed, I would suggest everybody who is having this issue to open their own case. Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## Terrestrial (Jan 22, 2016)

I was about to contact Tivo Customer Support, but deceided to see if this might be a Amazon issue. Here is what I did and it looks like it solved my issue on the Tivo Edge I have.

1. I went to my Amazon Prime Account and looked at the registered device list. I found a device that was shown as (undefined) that was added about the time I started having problems. I also saw that there was another device added (TCDD6E000) back when I first started using the Tivo Edge last November. So I de-registered the (undefined) device, power cycled (unplugged Tivo Edge for 30 seconds) and rebooted it. Then used the Amazon Prime app and registered the new code. Everything now seems to be working. I guess the Tivo Edge somehow got two device ID's on Amazon which caused the issue.

2. I did do some other things, but believe the one above was the cause, but will list them just in case they make a difference. 
- renamed my Profile
- deleted some old devices I no longer have
- deleted the kid profile


----------



## Rueg (Oct 2, 2018)

Thanks for the tip! Yesterday, I de-authorized all the devices I was signed in on and signed in on my TiVo Edge and today - still signed in. So it worked. I did contact Amazon support but the person I received was clueless - didn't even know what a TiVo Edge was and I kept going around in circles with them. I will close the support case with TiVo.


----------



## Terrestrial (Jan 22, 2016)

I have found that this is not just an issue with some Tivo devices, other devices like Roku are running into this problem too. It appears the change that Amazon did to add the Profiles feature to the app is causing the problem. So I advise that you also do the following to bypass the Profile screen when you open the Amazon app.

Go to : www.amazon.com/mytv
signin
in upper right see Who's Watching, click on the pulldown and go to manage profiles
delete all profiles except your main profile (like the Kid Profile that Amazon added by default when they added this feature).

When you only have just one profile, you will no longer get the Profile Selection Page when you open the Amazon app. You will go directly to the movies.


----------



## Rueg (Oct 2, 2018)

Now today I have to re-authorize the TiVo Edge again. Ugh! So, apparently just de-authorizing all the devices and signing back in didn't fix it.


----------



## Terrestrial (Jan 22, 2016)

Rueg said:


> Now today I have to re-authorize the TiVo Edge again. Ugh! So, apparently just de-authorizing all the devices and signing back in didn't fix it.


Rueg, read my post this morning, try deleteing the Profiles, de-register and re-register after doing that.


----------



## Rueg (Oct 2, 2018)

This may sound unlikely, but I was thinking what changed on the user's end since this issue had started occurring. I changed my profile picture from the fish back to the default outline of the person and the problem has gone away. I like having the different profiles for the different people streaming video - I am down to 3 profiles since removing the kids profile. But since changing the profile picture from the fish back to the generic outline of a person - I have not had the issue. Still have 3 profiles, but all 3 are the outline of the person - just in different colors. Strange. May just be coincidence if Amazon made a change in the code, but thought I would mention it.


----------



## Terrestrial (Jan 22, 2016)

Reug, 
There is a bug or code issue with the new Amazon Profiles feature they added. It not only happens sometimes on the Tivo Edge but other devices as well. Seems the best solution is delete Profiles, but maybe just a change like you did may clear it up. Will be intersting to see if yours returns randomily. I have had no issues since deleteing the Profiles Screen.


----------



## eugene19 (Jun 2, 2019)

Do “Tivo world” troubles come in groups of three?

(1). I’m so glad to be sharing the same Prime log in pain with others. I deregistered w/ prime but being recognized automatically was only temporary. This was disappointing but things have gotten "much worse"!

(2). Bolt was still recognized by prime automatically but has suddenly gone dark....acting like it is continuousely rebooting. Tivo support says it is updating and working. Changed out all cables to no avail.

(3). To top it all off the edge now will "only show" my premium Spectrum channels (in guide), but cannot play them or record them. A Spec tech (w/ no cable card or tivo experience) spent 3 hrs (11/9) failing to fix with the 25 yr old tuner.

I've had 4 generations of Tivo. I’ve had at least 25 Time Warner now Spectrum techs struggling with the same 25 year old tuners for 25 years…another is coming 11/12.

Their plan is to bring another "old tuner" and card for "repairing"...never goes well. This will likely add a new problem on top of the ones I already have. When the 19 year old subcontractor gets here without a tuner or card (as usual), I will give him a cookie, consider myself lucky and send him away. Like Forest Gump said, "I am not a smart man". I simply know more (not enough) than most Spectrum techs.

UPDATE: Two more techs did come 11/12 "without a replacement tuner or card" as anticipated. I would have sent them away but one had 30yrs cable company experience and 4 Tivo struggles to share. Amazingly tech was able to leave & return with another antique device. Spent 3 more hours failing to pair it with edge along with loosing "now all channels above 100".

They managed to get the original (premium channels lost, premier lacking) tuner paired back. I think they dust them off, wrap them in plastic and label them ready to go. I think I am done. I know spectrum wants me to be. Sorry to hijack your post "Sant" for more of my own endless whining. Cheaper than counseling.

I feel like I need to choose a new path. What should I do? Roku, Apple, Google or Amazon? I will pay more for the least amount of pain. I have a high end google Bravia TV. Spectum add brags their app has harmony with Google TVs. Tech said, "with the exception of MY Googling SONY". Think I will google "how to google" without Spectrum.


----------



## Rueg (Oct 2, 2018)

Still having this issue. I need more than one profile. Looks like I am screwed. I think it is time to look for another product.


----------



## Terrestrial (Jan 22, 2016)

Rueg said:


> Still having this issue. I need more than one profile. Looks like I am screwed. I think it is time to look for another product.


I have not had this issue since deleting Profiles. This appears to be a Amazon issue, not Tivo issue, as this is also happening on other devices, like Roku.


----------



## Rueg (Oct 2, 2018)

Terrestrial said:


> I have not had this issue since deleting Profiles. This appears to be a Amazon issue, not Tivo issue, as this is also happening on other devices, like Roku.


OK. Thanks for clarifying. I have not noticed the issue on the Roku, but it isn't used as much as the TiVo.


----------

